# Kings' Landry is tough on himself



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Sometimes you have to wonder whether Carl Landry is even a Carl Landry fan.
> 
> His self-critiques can seem harsh, even after good performances. And Kings coach Paul Westphal has said more than once that he might have more confidence in Landry than Landry does himself.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/2010/11/16/3188125/kings-landry-is-tough-on-himself.html


----------

